

Show HN: Got roommates? Vanquish apartment filth with 27 lines of Python - rogueleaderr
https://github.com/rogueleaderr/zone-clean

======
chatmasta
Nice system, but hiring the cleaning service at $150 creates a moral hazard by
incentivizes neglecting your zone if you value your time at more than 150
dollars per hour for every hour spent cleaning.

~~~
rogueleaderr
If your time is worth more than $150 hour (but you still want roommates!),
feel free to adjust the penalty upward and add some other communal benefit to
the kitty threshold. For example, you could buy a new original Monet to hang
next to the rocket car. :)

If I ever develop this into a full system, I'll make sure to make the penalty
configurable.

